# Carb Cycling



## Riggs (Nov 26, 2014)

hey guys, I'm not satisfied with how I look, mainly I want to lower my BF. Currently my weight is 183.2lbs. I was told the other day by a trainer that my BF is 15% (give or take). By apps calculations im at 26%. Point being either way my goal is to get under 10% and then shoot for 6%. I have never tried carb cycling but I have googled a little bit about it and "weekly carb plans" people have used with it. Is there any advice anyone know about that would help me achieve this. Ive never done a diet before that would help me with conditioning and shredding. I hope im in the right area of a diet to use. One question I would liked answered is how long do I do this diet for if it does work?


----------



## mickems (Nov 26, 2014)

I can only speak for myself as far as results. when I was fat(ter) , I ate steak ,eggs, evoo, butter everyday but sunday. sunday I ate mostly carbs. in 2 months I went from 230+ to 185 lean. also keep in mind, I was just starting to lift after years of nothing. I was working out 6 days a week. the vince gironda diet worked for me.


----------



## Khazima (Nov 27, 2014)

You don't need to worry about diets at all yet and you especially don't need to worry about getting to an unhealthy bodyfat yet. 

Find your TDEE using a TDEE (total daily energy expenditure) calculator on google. Count your calories and eat at that for a few weeks to see of your weight maintains, if it does then that is your maintenance. Eat 500 calories below TDEE and you'll lose roughly a pound per week. Take it steady and slow. 

6% BF is incredibly difficult to achieve, incredibly difficult to maintain and has detrimental effects on health. Just use a picture on google images type in bodyfat percentages and find one of the pictures that best represents where you're currently at, this will also help with your TDEE calculations.


----------



## grind4it (Nov 27, 2014)

I've done carb cycling several times and have got below 7% more than once carb cycling.  If this is your first time, I would highly suggest hitting spongy up. I've worked with him several times over the last couple of years...I am actually working with him currently. He can give you a diet that is tailored to your body and your goals. 

Is it possible to do it yourself? Absolutely,  however it's gonna to take you a couple trips to the rodeo to figure out what he can teach you in one 12 week plan.

Either way good luck. Getting below 8%-9% is a real commitment. A lot try


----------



## obi (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm currently do this right now for the first time too. Im following a low carb (150g), no carb (>50g), high carb (250 +) cycle. Only thing I can say is you'll notice the lack of gylcogen on w/o days.


----------



## lightweight (Nov 27, 2014)

There is a great sticky in the diet, nutrition section written by Doc. Called A Primer on DCA/IIFYM for Aspiring Dieters


----------



## Spongy (Nov 27, 2014)

Or check out my recomp guide which specifically covers carb cycling...


----------

